

Alternative Periodic Tables - bluesmoon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_periodic_tables

======
bluesmoon
What I like about these is that they promote a different way of thinking about
a problem that most people consider solved. Looking at different solutions
makes certain properties more apparent that Mendelev's representation of the
periodic table abstracts away.

